# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Misi adorable matou 1 an et demi FIV+ doit trouver sa famille ! (France)

## Loupiotte21

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Misi
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Misi a été trouvé dans la rue. Il vit dans la rue et la nuit il dort sur un rebord de fenêtre. Au lever du jour il retourne dans la rue, il court alors le risque de se faire écraser. Il vient pour manger et boire devant chez une dame qui ne peut pas le faire entrer chez elle. 
Misi est très doux, très docile, il adore les caresses. 
Il y a forcément quelqu'un qui voudra bien lui faire une petite place dans sa vie.

Pour toute information, me contacter, merci ! *ME CONTACTER PAR MP, MERCI DE NE PAS CONTACTER L'ASSOCIATION ANIMALLIANCE QUI N'A RIEN A VOIR AVEC CES SAUVETAGES*

Voilà le loulou  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi a été emmené chez le vétérinaire pour sa stérilisation et il s'est avéré que Misi est ... un mâle !
Misi est adorable, jeune, affectueux.
Il avait une infection à l'anus qui a été nettoyé pendant son anesthésie et il a 12 jours d'antibiotiques.
Il n'a pas pu être castré car ses testicules sont à l'intérieur.

----------


## tara60

pourquoi ils n'ont pas pu le castrer ? même si les testicules sont à l'intérieur, cela s'opère en ouvrant comme une femelle

il est magnifique en tout cas

mais pour venir içi, il doit être totalement en règle non?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Le vétérinaire préfère attendre un peu avant de le castrer.

Il est totalement en règle, il n'est seulement pas encore castré.

----------


## Loupiotte21

La personne qui donne à manger à Miso a appelé l'association hier. Elle venait d'entendre des adolescents qui disaient qu'ils allaient lui arracher la tête d'un coup de pied. Elle est sortie et a discuté avec eux, en criant, une situation assez violente. 
Elle a mis Miso dans une cage de transport mais elle ne peut pas le garder car ses chiens peuvent l'attaquer.
Miso a besoin d'une famille d'accueuil ou mieux d'un adoptant, l'association espagnole n'a plus de FA libre.
La personne est persuadé qu'ils reviendront ...

----------


## lorence

Quelles sont les conditions pour le faire venir en France?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si en famille d’accueil, il faut une association pour le prendre en charge.
Si en adoption, remplir un questionnaire, puis visite pré adoption puis rapatriement par transporteur contre remboursement des frais vétérinaires et de transport.

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est vraiment urgent pour Misi !

----------


## lorence

Je ne connais pas d'association, je suis en Saône et Loire.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Vous souhaiteriez le prendre en famille d'accueil ?

----------


## lorence

Sil est ok chien et chats oui pourquoi pas?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Il est dans la rue, on ne peut pas savoir ...

----------


## lorence

Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il soit agressif..il est jeune en plus.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si vous êtes prête à l'accueillir sans que les tests soient faits, je peux chercher une association mais j'ai une autre urgence pour une minette dans la rue que je dois traiter avant donc je fais au plus vite, n'hésitez pas à me relancer si ça traîne ....

----------


## lorence

Bonjour, cela implique quoi de le prendre sans que les tests soient faits?  Si je l'accueille je devrais l'isoler?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Là je parlais des tests avec les chiens et les chats (pas des tests maladies qui seront faits quoiqu'il en soit) donc effectivement si ça se passe mal avec vos animaux vous devrez l'isoler.
Vous avez la possibilité de le faire ?

----------


## lorence

Bonjour,
Non pas trop la possibilité de l'isoler malheureusement. Pfff! j'aurais voulu l'aider ce gentil Misi..

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir, je vais essayer de voir comment on peut organiser ça, je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## lorence

Ok merci.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi a été testé et il est positif FIV ... Il avait éventuellement une famille d'accueil d'urgence en Espagne mais comme elle a d'autres chats sains ce n'est pas possible.
Misi doit absolument trouver une famille avec soit des chats FIV soit sans chat ! 
C'est vraiment très urgent pour Misi, il est en danger.

----------


## tara60

Lorence ne le prend plus?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne sais pas, rien n'était fait.

----------


## tara60

il est testé en rapide?
vu qu'il est castré,  il n'y a aucun danger si il est sociable congénères

le plus dangeureux est pour lui, de ne pas chopper les virus qui passent

----------


## Loupiotte21

Non pas en rapide.
On ne sait pas s'il est sociable congénères il vit dans la rue...

----------


## lorence

Malheureusement j'ai des chats sains à la maison..

----------


## Loupiotte21

L'association ne sait pas ce qu'elle va faire de Misi ...

----------


## tara60

cela veut dire quoi cette phrase??

il faut le mettre en contact avec des congénères pour savoir comment il réagit, sans cela, vous aurez beaucoup plus de mal à trouver un accueil

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne vois pas ce qui n'est pas clair dans la phrase. 
Pour l'instant il est dans le garage d'une bénévole et il n'y a aucune famille d'accueil pour lui. S'ils le remettent dans la rue les jeunes du quartier le tueront.
Le problème c'est que les familles d'accueil n'ont que des chats sains et ne souhaitent pas prendre le risque de faire le test.

----------


## jimy

je peux vous assurer qu'il est très courant en Espagne que des jeunes martyrisent des chats pour "s'amuser", en toute impunité. J'ai trappé en janvier à Ceuta une chatte brûlée à l'acide par des jeunes...il faut sortir ce chat très vite de la rue si des menaces pèsent sur lui

----------


## FERI

> je peux vous assurer qu'il est très courant en Espagne que des jeunes martyrisent des chats pour "s'amuser", en toute impunité. J'ai trappé en janvier à Ceuta une chatte brûlée à l'acide par des jeunes (photo jointe)...il faut sortir ce chat très vite de la rue si des menaces pèsent sur lui


Qu'est-il arrivé à cette petite misère s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## jimy

je  ne veux pas polluer le post de ce chat à adopter, mais je vous répond : j'ai trappée cette petite misère et elle est en soins au refuge de Ceuta depuis fin janvier. Elle va beaucoup mieux. Elle sera proposée à l'adoption en France dès qu'elle pourra voyager. Ses deux chatons sont eux adoptés en France.

----------


## FERI

> je  ne veux pas polluer le post de ce chat à adopter, mais je vous répond : j'ai trappée cette petite misère et elle est en soins au refuge de Ceuta depuis fin janvier. Elle va beaucoup mieux. Elle sera proposée à l'adoption en France dès qu'elle pourra voyager. Ses deux chatons sont eux adoptés en France.


 Merci pour elle !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis bien consciente que les menaces qui pèsent sur Misi ne sont pas des menaces en l'air d'où l'urgence pour lui.

(Jimmy pourriez vous enlever la photo de ce pauvre chat pour ne pas porter à confusion ?)

----------


## FERI

> Je suis bien consciente que les menaces qui pèsent sur Misi ne sont pas des menaces en l'air d'où l'urgence pour lui.
> 
> (Jimmy pourriez vous enlever la photo de ce pauvre chat pour ne pas porter à confusion ?)


 La photographie met en exergue les risques potentiels que courent ces chats et si l'on parcourt le post depuis le début il n'y a aucun risque que cette photographie prête à confusion, bien au contraire...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Les personnes qui font de vrais sauvetages n'ont pas besoin de voir du sang pour savoir que le danger est réel.

----------


## FERI

EDIT  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne parle pas de cacher la réalité, je parle de montrer des images fortes seulement pour faire pleurer dans les chaumières. 
Je réitère donc ma demande, que la photo soit supprimée.

----------


## jimy

pas de souci, la photo est supprimée, excusez moi.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi vit dans un garage ... Il cherche toujours une famille d'accueil ou des adoptants !
Quelqu'un pour lui ouvrir les portes de sa maison ?

----------


## Chacha31

Up pour Misi

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi est très très affectueux mais vit toujours dans un garage faute de famille d’accueil disponible ...









































- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## CARABAM

> Malheureusement j'ai des chats sains à la maison..


J'ai un chat FIV+ qui cotoie depuis plus de 10 ans deux autres minous ( m^me  gamelle) sans contagion; j'ai refait les tests cette année. Souvent les chats fiv+ sont tres coooooools avec ses congeneres.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi vit toujours enfermé dans un garage ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Voilà ce que nous dit la famille d'accueil de Misi : Misi est aaaaadddddooooorrrrraaaaabbbbbllllleeeee ... très très affectueux et très calme. Il cherche tout le temps des caresses et ne sépare jamais de moi quand je vais le voir. Je n'ai jamais vu un chat aussi affectueux. Il me suit partout pour se frotter.

----------


## Loupiotte21

::

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21

Personne pour aider Misi ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi est toujours enfermé dans son garage ...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi est toujours enfermé dans son garage ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est urgent pour Misi qui est toujours enfermé dans un garage !

----------


## laurence b

pauvre puce elle est pourtant belle  vite il lui faut une famille

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est un mâle  :Smile:

----------


## Loupiotte21

Personne pour Misi ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...
Il est pris en charge par l'association Charly's Angels mais il a besoin d'une famille d'accueil en France ou mieux, des adoptants.
Voici l’événement Facebook à partager https://www.facebook.com/events/1523...95619/?fref=ts

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi est arrivé vendredi dans sa FA de transit. Il va bien mais il doit trouver une famille d'accueil longue durée ou mieux ... sa famille pour la vie !

Un immense merci à l'association Charly's Angels qui l'a pris en charge et lui a permis de sortir de son garage. Vous pouvez aider l'association, voici leur page : https://www.facebook.com/Association...hatFiv?fref=nf

----------


## Charly's Angels

Merci pour les photos  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi est arrivé début janvier dans sa FA longue durée.
Il est très câlin, doux, il adore les caresses qu'il réclame, il ronronne beaucoup. Sa FA dit que c'est un vrai AMOUR  
Il a été castré la semaine dernière, l'opération était lourde car ses 2 testicules étaient dans l'abdomen. 

Contact : charly-s-angels@hotmail.fr

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi va beaucoup mieux, il récupère de son opération

----------


## Loupiotte21

Les nouvelles du jour par la FA de Misi :"Malheureusement, rien de bien concret. Pas de changement au niveau de son souffle au cur, même si le Nélio a l'air de bien marcher (je le trouve plus vif). Un écho-doppler doit être prévu. 
Ma véto me tient au courant dès que le spécialiste est dispo pour un rdv. En attendant, je continue le Nélio.
Son coin préféré à la maison, c'est près du radiateur"

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Petites nouvelles de Misi par sa FA :
"Il est sous traitement depuis plus d'une semaine maintenant : 1 gélule le matin (Aténolol + aspirine), 1 le soir + du Nelio le soir. En général, il se laisse bien faire, sauf certains jours, où il fait son rebelle et recrache ses cachets et me griffe. Je comprends que c'est pas bien agréable pour lui. Mais ça se passe bien, et je le trouve bien. Il dort toujours avec moi, contre ma tête.
Une petite photo d'une de ses positions rigolotes pour dormir."

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille !

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi a eu la visite pour son problème cardiaque hier et tout va bien ! Son souffle est bien réduit. Prochaine visite de contrôle dans 3 mois.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Personne ne s'intéresse à Misi ...

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21

Voici les dernières nouvelles de Misi par sa FA :

"Nous venons de rentrer de chez le véto où Missy a eu son rappel de vaccins et son contrôle cardiaque. Tout va bien ! Le souffle a bien diminué et le rythme cardiaque est correct.
On continue donc le même traitement au même dosage et on contrôle à nouveau dans 3 mois
Il a aussi pris 300 g (5kg3). Missy déteste toujours autant la voiture (en plus de miauler, il a fait la grosse commission à l'aller et pipi au retour ^^), mais a été un amour avec la véto
Comme nous étions les seuls clients à ce moment-là et que Missy ronronnait trop pour qu'on puisse contrôler son cur (même le nettoyage de ses oreilles et la piqûre de vaccination n'y ont rien changé), on a tranquillement squatté le bureau en discutant, Missy sur les genoux de ma véto
Il n'y a qu'après une feinte remise dans la caisse de transport que ça a un peu calmé ses ronrons. Ma véto est tombée sous le charme et m'a demandé de porter une annonce d'adoption pour la mettre au tableau. C'est vrai qu'un chat aussi beau et gentil que Missy mérite vraiment de poser ses pattounes pour de bon. C'est ce que je vais lui souhaiter pour 2016. En attendant, il est bien où il est..."

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi a eu son contrôle pour son souffle cardiaque ce matin.
Bonne nouvelle !
"Souffle presque inaudible, rythme cardiaque normal" 
(du coup, il est retourné sur son perchoir préféré : le radiateur !)

----------


## PussySybelle

Adorable loulou . ouf si ses soucis de santé sont éloignés il va trouver une famille aimante pour la vie .

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Misi a maigri mais il va bien. Son souffle au coeur est inaudible maintenant.

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## sandrinea

Il est juste trop beau avec un retard très doux  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui je trouve aussi mais il est FIV alors il n'intéresse personne !

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21

De très mauvaises nouvelles de Misi ...
Aujourd'hui il a vu le vétérinaire suite à des vomissements et le verdict est tombé : il a des tumeurs cancéreuses au foie ... 
Sa famille d'accueil va faire au mieux pour lui et tentera tout pour le prolonger tant qu'il ne souffre pas ...
Envoyons lui plein d'ondes positives.

----------


## ULTRA67

Pauvre ptit loup , c'est vrai qu'il a l'air tellement gentil et il est si jeune

----------


## Loupiotte21

Le beau Missy a été endormi le 01.01.2018.
Toute l'équipe de l'association et moi même avons une pensée sincère pour sa famille d'accueil chez qui il avait passé de si belles années, toujours choyé, mis en confiance, soigné, aimé, tout simplement ; et qui l'aura été là jusqu'à la fin.
L'état de Missy s'était dégradé pendant les fêtes de fin d'année malgré des soins toujours assidus et un suivi vétérinaire pour ses soucis de santé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## PussySybelle

rip petit MISSY du haut du ciel ,parmi les étoiles tu veilles sur tous tes frères de misère et sur ta FA qui t'a ouvert son foyer avec beaucoup d'amour . Merci à elle

----------

